# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Le Troisième Testament - Julius

## kilfou

On est tous d'accord pour dire que les suites ou les préquelles à un film (ou un jeu) culte sont souvent des purges innommables. Vous prenez Star Wars ou Indiana Jones, c'est flagrant. Certains arrivent à mieux s'en sortir, évitant l'écueil de la redite, de la chute dans la facilité, du fan-service. Alien tiens. Ben en BD c'est pareil, sauf que le principe de la série est bien plus courant et contribue à inonder les étals des librairies avec moult bouquins ne se vendant plus que sur leur nom, achetés par habitude ou pour compléter une collection. Mais _Julius_ ne rentre pas dans cette catégorie et on va tout de suite voir pourquoi.

 Déjà, les deux auteurs de la quadrilogie originelle sont encore aux manettes. Bon c'est pas forcément un gage de qualité (remember Indy) mais en l'occurence, je serais bien mauvaise langue si je disais qu'ils auraient mieux fait de s'abstenir. Alors oui ils ont choisi la voie de la préquelle, bien casse-gueule mais pas de Jar-Jar Binks à l'horizon dans l'album.
 On suit donc Julius de Samarie, détenteur du Troisième Testament, et plus Conrad de Marbourg. On passe déjà physiquement de Sean Connery à Marlon Brando et c'est pas rien : tout le monde préfère voir Jor-El que Zed de Zardoz. On passe du Moyen-Âge à l'Empire Romain post Jésus-Christ, en 64 précisément. Par contre, le type de "héros" reste sensiblement le même : un représentant de l'autorité qui va changer de vie suite à sa rencontre avec le Troisième Testament. Julius, général d'Empire avide de pouvoir, va tomber sur la route d'un étrange chrétien, apôtre non-violent, qui va l'amener, par d'étranges moyens, à changer la face du monde. Voilà pour le synopsis que je laisse volontiers flou, c'est moche de se faire gâcher la surprise, surtout d'un album aussi intelligent.

 Car si on peut prendre _Julius_ pour une classique série d'aventures (comme on pouvait le faire pour la série-mère), et ce n'est absolument pas une tare, il serait quand même dommage de la réduire à ça. Ce premier tome est parsemé de réflexions sur la foi, et ma foi (oh oh oh mon dieu j'ai honte), c'est très intéressant d' avoir une deuxième couche dans le mille-feuille, on se sent moins volé. Bien que pour le coup, _Julius_ ne soit pas hors de prix puisque pour la quinzaine d'euros qu'il coûte, vous aurez 78 planches de haute volée.

 Déjà, y a la couv'. Magistrale, comme souvent avec Alex Alice. Mais comme on n'est pas superficiel ici, l'intérieur est à la hauteur, bien que le dessinateur ait changé. QUOI §§§ entends-je déjà hurler les puristes ? Bah oui, il est trop occupé à finir son dernier _Siegfried_ et c'est pas plus mal. C'est donc Robin Recht qui reprend le flambeau et il est tout à fait à la hauteur. Décors démesurés, situations épiques, personnages charismatiques, c'est vraiment de la belle ouvrage et pile dans le ton et l'ambiance de la série originelle. Une réussite.

 Je vous laisse avec la bande-annonce vidéo, le mini-site fourmillant d'infos ainsi que les douze premières planches.


_Le Troisième testament - Julius T1, Alex Alice, Xavier Dorison é Robin Recht, 78 p., Glénat, 15€._
_Le Troisième Testament, Alex Alice & Xavier Dorison, 4 tomes ou intégrale, Glénat, dispo.
_


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## squintik

Niveau dessin, c'est quand même loin de Alex Alice (faut dire qu'il met la barre haute aussi ...). La mise en page (le gaufrier comme ils disent en BD) est très académique sur Julius, et du coup les décors sont moins mis en valeur (et sont un peu plus classiques de toute façon je trouve). Ca rend le tout un peu moins dynamique.
Pareil pour les persos, qui même s'ils sont bien faits, n'ont pas ce petit truc en plus qui les fait vraiment sortir du lot.
Bref, je peux pas dire que j'ai trouvé la BD mauvaise (loin de là), mais c'est largement pas au niveau du Troisième Testament original pour moi ! (surtout en dessin ... raaah ça déchirait sur les 4 premiers tomes !)

----------


## Nelfe

J'achèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè  ète !

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)Déjà, les deux auteurs de la quadrilogie *tétralogie* originelle sont encore aux manettes.(...)


Je suis désolé. Il y en a qui bloquent sur "genre" ou "juste" utilisés de manière inapproprié (comme je le fais souvent) mais quadrilogie j'ai l'impression que c'est trop de la novlangue. Sinon, quatre logis est accepté quand les gens ont un peu d'argent et beaucoup de maisons (enfin 4)... "badam tchiiii!"

----------


## ze darkewok

la fin de la premiere serie m'a beaucoup plus à l'epoque (ben ouai c'etait le siecle dernier !) je les ai relu et malgre un super depart, les enigmes christique m'emmerdent en peu. Pour Julius ce que je trouve honnete c'est d'avoir fait un gros volume (78 planches c'est assez rare) au moins on a pas le gout de trop peu. Pour le dessin ben .. après avoir lu Arzak de Moebius c'est pas l'excellence. Mais cela reste une BD de très bonne tenu, dans la categorie thriller historique.

----------


## Red_Force

Ah, c'est chouette de voir la bédé de mon ami Robin chroniquée ici (au passage avec un avis proche du mien). 

Je précise que l'animal a fait certaines planches chez moi et que dans la vraie vie, c'est à dire à World of Warcraft, il est un certain Wergeronback sur CHogall, qui d'ailleurs apparait à la fin du tome 3 de Stevostin. J'ai tenté de rendre justice à son esprit cultivé dans ses dialogues. Robin lit d'ailleurs à l'occasion Canard PC (sur mes chiottes. Sur les siennes il lit "Le Point" car soit il est de droite, soit la droite l'emmerde, soit il a plus de PQ, j'ai jamais su). Quand à Julius, je l'ai lu là aussi, évidemment. Les amis sont là pour ça.

Bon plus serieusement, Julius, c'est du tout bon. Y a du boulot et du talent en grande quantité là dedans !

----------


## LaVaBo

L'histoire se termine, ou "la suite au prochain épisode" ?

----------


## kilfou

C'est une autre "tétralogie".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est une autre "tétralogie".


OK. Et vu que j'ai fait connaissance avec la première alors qu'elle était déjà terminée, il faudrait s'attendre à quel genre de délai pour la suite ? Plutôt GRR Martin, ou plutôt dessinateur de manga ?

----------


## Captain Igloo

> Niveau dessin, c'est quand même loin de Alex Alice (faut dire qu'il met la barre haute aussi ...). La mise en page (le gaufrier comme ils disent en BD) est très académique sur Julius, et du coup les décors sont moins mis en valeur (et sont un peu plus classiques de toute façon je trouve). Ca rend le tout un peu moins dynamique.
> Pareil pour les persos, qui même s'ils sont bien faits, n'ont pas ce petit truc en plus qui les fait vraiment sortir du lot.


C'est pourtant Alice qui est crédité au storyboard, donc il est en partie responsable de la mise en page. Bon, peut-être qu'il s'est adapté au dessin de Recht aussi hein, je sais pas.

Sinon je l'ai pas encore lu  ::ninja::

----------


## Voltrek

> OK. Et vu que j'ai fait connaissance avec la première alors qu'elle était déjà terminée, il faudrait s'attendre à quel genre de délai pour la suite ? Plutôt GRR Martin, ou plutôt dessinateur de manga ?


Pour la première tétralogie, c'était du délai à la GRR Martin. D'ailleurs pour cette préquelle (pardon, antesuite  :^_^: ), je m'étais résolu à attendre que plusieurs tomes sortent avant de commencer à la lire. Mais bon, face au Troisième Testament, toute lutte est vaine. J'ai donc cette BD ce weekend, et je partage l'enthousiasme de Kilfou. C'est à la fois prenant et intelligent. Il n'y a guère que le personnage de la fille de Julius qui est un peu faible. Faut dire que les deux principaux personnages sont assez écrasant. 

@squintik
Ok pour la mise en page qui est effectivement un peu trop sage. L'ambiance en pâtit. Par contre je ne te suis pas pour les personnages, surtout les deux héros qui ont bien le charisme qu'ils sont sensés avoir dans l'histoire.

----------


## Red_Force

Il faut un boulot considérable pour des BDs de ce genre, rien ne se fait vite. Ceci dit, ça prend déjà pas mal de temps de lire cet album, on en sort avec un sentiment de satiété. C'est quasiment deux tomes d'un format classique !

Le storyboard est essentiellement d'Alex Alice, avec quelques trouvailles (notamment la page avec la crucifiée) de Recht. 

A part ça je suis peut être de partie, mais bien avant que Robin ne travaille sur la série, je trouvais qu'Alice était précisément faible sur les personnages (bien que brillant sur les décors et la mise en scène - et surtout sur le 3eme testament, parce que sur Siegfried il a passé un cap). Je trouve donc évidemment ceux de Recht plus forts que ceux de la première saison. Mais ce n'est que mon avis, partial entre tous...

----------


## Marchemort

Je me le prend dans la semaine, vivement.  :Bave:

----------

